# سؤال حول تحليل الحوادث (شجرة السببية)



## mohaturki (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان

لو سمحتوا الي عنده اي معلومات حول تحليل الحوادث باسخدام تقنية (شجرة السببية) 
اكون شاكر لو ازودنا بهالمعلومات

ولكم جزيل الشكر

:76::76::76:


----------



## safety113 (15 يناير 2010)

سيدي الكريم لكل حادث مسببات
ولكل عمل خطوات
نحن نقوم بتحليل مخاطر العمل لمنع وقوع الحوادث
على كل كل ما تطلبه باذن الله موجود على الرابط التالي:
http://hseq.forumotions.com/montada-f11/topic-t1126.htm#3693


----------



## علي الحميد (15 يناير 2010)

أخي الفاضل .. mohaturki 

هل ما تريد هو Root Cause Analysis ام هو شيء آخر لأني احترت في ترجمة مصطلح شجرة السببية..

عموماً أفضل ما وجدت لشرح الـ Root cause analysis هو هذا الملف 

http://process.nasa.gov/documents/RootCauseAnalysis.pdf


----------

